# S****horpe Rally Sept 2010



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=287

A few weeks to go now, this is going to be an excellent weekend on a great site with bar, restaurant, golf course, fishing lakes and a lovely site.

stew


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Hi Stew,

Would have been very in interested in picking up some photo tips but the rally clashes with the Shepton show.   

We live just over the Humber from "Sunny Scunny" so it would have been an easy drive as well.   

Safe travelling.

Don


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

It does Don. When we looked through the listings it was the only date we could do it for and decided the 300 mile difference would be ok.

Sorry you can't make this one but we are doing another at the same place for New Year

stew


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

We've booked and confirmed. This will be our first rally and looking forward to it.

How do you book the electric please? We do not have medical needs but would like it for camera and bike battery charging. 

Thanks

Jan


----------



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

This would suit our current travel plans (leave Hampton Lane Blackpool on Friday 13th -arrive Cardiff Municipal Monday 15th) - but the booking shows 'No Hook up' - is this correct ??

Thanks

Harry & Pat


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Good evening. In reply to the request about electricity availability... We explained in the details...

*Electricity IS available at £2.50 per night extra but the rally field is limited to 6 hook-ups only. However, splitters could be used and more hook-ups MAY be available on the main camp field. Medical needs and battery charging would take preference.*

To clarify, the site IS a camp site with hook-ups. But we (Stewart Artona and I) preferred the hard-standings of the rally field which has only half a dozen EHUs. I will not be using a hook-up unless our batteries get really low (four days) and the solar panel can't cope. Then I'd need an hour on hook-up.

So... be happy, come and join us, the more the merrier... :roll: :wink: :lol:

The original posting is here: http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-86774-.html


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

We have a nice little group going to this but we can fit a few more in. I fancy having a game of golf, probably on the saturday morning if any one else fancies it.

there are some great tennis courts if that takes your fancy or some lovely looking fishing lakes.

If you have any questions fire away

If you fancy attending follow the link in the first post and get yourself booked on

stew


----------



## drfcchris (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi Unclenorm you state there is fishing on the site,do they have day permits and do you know how much they charge ? Just arrangeing time for that w/end so we can the attend the rally

Rgds chris


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Chris

the fishing is right next to the site but its a completely different enterprise. Its called Messingham sands and their website is http://www.messinghamsands.co.uk/

stew


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

drfcchris said:


> Hi Unclenorm you state there is fishing on the site,do they have day permits and do you know how much they charge ? Just arrangeing time for that w/end so we can the attend the rally
> 
> Rgds chris


Or there is another over the road

HERE

Full day £5 or cconcessions£3

If it's quiet at work I will try and call in for a chat and a coffee if the kettle is on. 
James


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All


There is still plenty of room for a few more of you to join UncleNorm & artona at S****horpe.


Jacquie


----------



## olympus (Jul 26, 2010)

*S****horpe rally*

Hi, We have been trying to contact the organisers of the rally, but we are unsure of the procedure to actually make a personal contact.We have booked but are not able to get there until the Sunday due to my wife having to work the two nights, Fri and Sat. as it is a five day rally we hope we will not miss too much of the "action".
We do not need hook-up and as we live in Scunny anyway we could get back to do a recharge if we had to. Looking forward to meeting some experienced Motorhomers to get some tips. Regards Olympus


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hi Olympus and a belatedly warm welcome to MotorhomeFacts. I hope your stay will be a long and happy one!  

Thanks for joining us on the list for next weekend. The idea of having a 5 day rally is that folk can fit in as appropriate to their needs. So we can look forward to meeting you on the Sunday. AuntieSandra and I, and StewArtona, will be there from Thursday to Tuesday. 

Stay well - see you later. :wink:

By the way, if you wish to make contact with a subscriber, click on the PM (Private Message) at the bottom of an individual post, make sure you put a title... Bob's your uncle... :roll: :wink: 

I'll send you a PM now...


----------



## domannhal (Aug 13, 2008)

We will want electric but can share with olly-sam if necessary. Also, when you asked about golf, Artona, did you mean the 18 or 9 hole course? If it's 18 then Michael and John will probably join you, and if it's 9 hole then Sam and myself are willing to have a go. Does anyone play tennis as I'd love to see if I can still hold a racquet after about 15years of not playing!! Ann :roll:


----------



## cousinkatie (Sep 3, 2009)

I will only be there for one night (Saturday) but I've made sure that the parents(AuntieSandra and Unclenorm) have got plenty of alcohol flowing for me!!


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

cousinkatie said:


> I will only be there for one night (Saturday) but I've made sure that the parents(AuntieSandra and Unclenorm) have got plenty of alcohol flowing for me!!


I've only just realised who "cousinkatie" is :roll:

Durrrr :? Slow on the uptake? Moi?

Gerald


----------



## cousinkatie (Sep 3, 2009)

Dad's name idea! means I can keep an eye on what they're getting up to! :wink: 
And see who all these people are that they keep talking about! I assume I will get to meet the famous "GeraldandAnnie" at some point?! xx


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Oi! Get off the computer and get the washing up done... then the ironing... what did we have you for? :roll: :wink: :lol: 

Kids! Tch! :roll:


----------



## cousinkatie (Sep 3, 2009)

daddy dearest, how would you know that I was on the computer if you weren't on it too?! And that wood isn't going to move its self!
:angel13:


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Can you two use your household intercom system to converse via and leave the internet alone :lol: :lol: :lol: 

stew


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Oi! Keep ya nose out! :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

No :lol:


----------



## cousinkatie (Sep 3, 2009)

Tee hee, dad's been doing the ironing!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Lovely weekend. Some really nice MHF members attended. Site was superb, really looking forward to going back at New Year.

stew


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Just got back from the S****horpe Rally, a very pleasant weekend despite the weather at times. An excellent location for another rally... oh, yes, we are back there for the New Year. Still room for a few more MHF members. 

A special thanks to the following for their friendly company:

Noel and Carol (caz_cat)
Stew, Shona and Jess (artona)
Al and Deidre (olympus)
Chris and Angie (drfcchris)
Katie (cousinkatie) aka daughter!
Sandra (auntiesandra) aka wife!

I look forward to seeing them all again in the not too distant future. :roll: :wink:


----------

